# When Wiimmfi is going to revive the Wii YouTube Channel?



## NancyDS (Dec 26, 2018)

Even though YouTube closed and stopped being compatible with the Wii, Wiimmfi has not yet updated its WiiWare patch or released its patch WADs of channels.

My opinion is that the YouTube Channel is not closed, but access to YouTube has been discontinued by Nintendo instead of Google, which gives error 20110 at the start, instead of a gray screen as witnessed by YouTube user Taryzs, this will be true, also when starting it from the emulator it gives an error of with connection test, this is due to the fact that the Dolphin emulator can not emulate the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection down a code.

Now, Wiimmfi will be trying to recreate the entire Channel, to use the YouTube Channel again and watch your favorite videos on your Wii again, try to stuff things that the original did not have, like the HTML5 player and use the Python programming language to send YouTube videos from the original server to the external server.

I also have my first doubt, is it possible to watch YouTube from the Internet Channel or if the official Wii browser does not work?, since the official browser uses Adobe Flash instead of HTML5 + CSS3, will it be possible in the homebrew browser WiiBrowser, believe that this use HTML5 + CSS3 instead of Adobe Flash?

I do not understand why WiiMC is the final solution to watch YouTube on Wii, when Wiimmfi is simply to solve the 20110 error in the channel, although Wiimmfi does not solve it to use it again, but rather gives an unsupportable protocol error, which indicates the original server was off.

RiiConnect24 does not want to reactivate the channel either, since it uses the Nintendo WFC instead of the WiiConnect24 service.

This is my second doubt, Is there a Hombrew App for watching Youtube that is as good as the official channel? Preferably one that features a way to watch the whole playlists without having to manually select the next video.

Will Wiimmfi revive the YouTube app from Wii?

Will Wiimmfi be in charge of reviving the discontinued external applications on Wii?

leave your opinion or your comment in the thread :-)


----------



## Wiimm (Dec 27, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Will Wiimmfi revive the YouTube app from Wii?


No, because this has nothing to do with Wiimmfi.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 27, 2018)

Wiimm said:


> No, because this has nothing to do with Wiimmfi.


Let's see, what does that have to see? With RiiConnect24?

the development of the YouTube Channel, is in orange, that is, it is in development.

since Wiimmfi needs external help to support channels and applications.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2018)

Why do you even want the YouTube Channel to be revived? I'm not sure how the channel works since I've never used it, but the Wii can only output 480p. You'd be better off with a laptop and an HDMI cable or a Chromecast.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> My opinion is that the YouTube Channel is not closed, but access to YouTube has been discontinued by Nintendo instead of Google


And your opinion is wrong because youtube didn't just drop support for the Wii, they also dropped support for several other devices
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6098135?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en 
Additionally, Nintendo confirms this was an action taken by Youtube and not Nintendo
https://en-americas-support.nintend..._id/26400/~/youtube-for-wii-service-has-ended


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Why do you even want the YouTube Channel to be revived? I'm not sure how the channel works since I've never used it, but the Wii can only output 480p. You'd be better off with a laptop and an HDMI cable or a Chromecast.


just that, but it works better on the Wii than on the SmartTV.

it would only be that the development of the YouTube Channel with the Wiimmfi group comes to green to work again :-)


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> just that, but it works better on the Wii than on the SmartTV.
> 
> it would only be that the development of the YouTube Channel with the Wiimmfi group comes to green to work again :-)


If it's a smart TV, it might support casting from smart devices and PCs. If you have YouTube open on your phone or tablet (or download the extension for your browser), look for 


 this icon. You can project your videos wirelessly to your TV.
If your TV doesn't support casting by default, buy a Chromecast and do the same.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 28, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> And your opinion is wrong because youtube didn't just drop support for the Wii, they also dropped support for several other devices
> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6098135?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en
> Additionally, Nintendo confirms this was an action taken by Youtube and not Nintendo
> https://en-americas-support.nintend..._id/26400/~/youtube-for-wii-service-has-ended


Do you believe this that Taryzs witnessed, true or false, about the gray screen?



Please, if you do not have one that is in Spanish, you can put the subtitles in English.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Do you believe this that Taryzs witnessed, true or false, about the gray screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if you do not have one that is in Spanish, you can put the subtitles in English.



I'm sorry, but what are you trying to prove? Are you trying to prove that there's some hidden function or that it's possible to bring back youtube functionality to the Wii? Because it's not, Google dropped support for Wii, not Nintendo. Google also dropped support for several other products like Gen 1&2 Apple TVs. 
It's worth noting that Wiimm is literally the dev behind Wiimmfi.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Why do you even want the YouTube Channel to be revived? I'm not sure how the channel works since I've never used it, but the Wii can only output 480p. You'd be better off with a laptop and an HDMI cable or a Chromecast.


I think it works based on this code:

```
debug_content_url     file:///trusted/wii_dev_shim.swf

# Debug settings
#  load from web-trunk-qa:
debug_flash_vars    dev=1&app=file://trusted/remote/https://web-trunk-qa.youtube.com/wiitv
#  load from web-release-qa:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&app=file://trusted/remote/https://web-release-qa.youtube.com/wiitv
#  load from horcrux (no-auto-build):
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&relax=1&app=file://trusted/remote/http://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/leanbacklite_wii.swf&urlmap=s.ytimg.com/yts/swfbin/apiplayer%3Dhttp://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/apiplayer.swf%3Bs.ytimg.com/yts/swfbin/vast_ads_module%3Dhttp://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/vast_ads_module.swf
#  load from prod:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1
#  load from prod/Charles-ready:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&relax=6
```


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 28, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> I think it works based on this code:
> 
> ```
> debug_content_url     file:///trusted/wii_dev_shim.swf
> ...


And what am I supposed to do with that?
Look, it's time to move on from using outdated means of using stuff. People don't need the YouTube Channel anymore. There are better ways now to achieve the same thing. If you have a smart TV, you can probably cast YouTube from a PC or smart device, or (sorry for not thinking about this earlier), chances are, your TV has a downloadable YouTube app as well.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 29, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> And what am I supposed to do with that?
> Look, it's time to move on from using outdated means of using stuff. People don't need the YouTube Channel anymore. There are better ways now to achieve the same thing. If you have a smart TV, you can probably cast YouTube from a PC or smart device, or (sorry for not thinking about this earlier), chances are, your TV has a downloadable YouTube app as well.


A lot of people missed the YouTube Channel, because they were fun, innovative, unique, and had nice an interface. It's nice to
when the YouTube App for Wii being brought back, especially after such a long down-time.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 5, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> And what am I supposed to do with that?
> Look, it's time to move on from using outdated means of using stuff. People don't need the YouTube Channel anymore. There are better ways now to achieve the same thing. If you have a smart TV, you can probably cast YouTube from a PC or smart device, or (sorry for not thinking about this earlier), chances are, your TV has a downloadable YouTube app as well.


Hey, I only have my 2 CRT televisions, one that my grandfather brought to me when the rifle of my CRT TV in my room was burned and the other CRT TV in my room, those are smart and you want to see on your CRT televisions, you can buy a PS3, a PS4, an Xbox 360, an Xbox One, a Wii U or a Nintendo Switch, already has its own YouTube app.


----------



## BadBot21 (Jan 5, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Hey, I only have my 2 CRT televisions, one that my grandfather brought to me when the rifle of my CRT TV in my room was burned and the other CRT TV in my room, those are smart and you want to see on your CRT televisions, you can buy a PS3, a PS4, an Xbox 360, an Xbox One, a Wii U or a Nintendo Switch, already has its own YouTube app.



Don't you own a smartphone or a computer to watch YT?


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 5, 2019)

BadBot21 said:


> Don't you own a smartphone or a computer to watch YT?


I have a Canaima from the Government to see YT, but I am connected with Digitel and it is very limited to see YT, only Wi-Fi is possible, but I do not have a smart phone because mine broke the screen.

you are very uninformed, because a phone and a computer are not the only devices to see YT.

there is the Chromecast, some current Apple TV, the Roku, the SmartTVs, modern consoles such as PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One, Nintendo 3DS, Wii U and Nintendo Switch.

Wiimmfi will be in charge of reviving the YT Channel and other VOD apps from Wii that were closed or closed on January 30, 2019, as was the creator of TubeVita on PS Vita.

You do not know anything that these devices are used to watch YouTube on TV.


----------



## BadBot21 (Jan 5, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> I have a Canaima from the Government to see YT, but I am connected with Digitel and it is very limited to see YT, only Wi-Fi is possible, but I do not have a smart phone because mine broke the screen.
> 
> you are very uninformed, because a phone and a computer are not the only devices to see YT.
> there is the Chromecast, some current Apple TV, the Roku, modern consoles such as PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One, Nintendo 3DS, Wii U and Nintendo Switch.
> ...



You call me uninformed but you don't know that your Canaima is able to connect to Wi-Fi, lol.

I never said that SP and PC are the only devices where you can watch YT videos, I asked you about those because they are the most commons devices to do so. There are indeed so many ways you can watch YT that makes me wonder why are you so focused on the YT Channel.

Also didn't Wiimm himself told you that the YT Channel has nothing to do with Wimmfi?


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 5, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Wiimmfi will be in charge of reviving the YT Channel and other VOD apps from Wii that were closed or closed on January 30, 2019



It's awfully bold to say that someone else will do this work for you, especially when the person you're talking about has actually addressed you saying this will not happen because Wiimmfi does not deal with anything outside of games.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 5, 2019)

BadBot21 said:


> You call me uninformed but you don't know that your Canaima is able to connect to Wi-Fi, lol.
> 
> I never said that SP and PC are the only devices where you can watch YT videos, I asked you about those because they are the most commons devices to do so. There are indeed so many ways you can watch YT that makes me wonder why are you so focused on the YT Channel.
> 
> Also didn't Wiimm himself told you that the YT Channel has nothing to do with Wimmfi?


because when starting the YT Channel it gives error 20110, since the Channel uses the Nintendo WFC.

this is what Wiimmfi has to do with the YT Channel.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheMrIron2 said:


> It's awfully bold to say that someone else will do this work for you, especially when the person you're talking about has actually addressed you saying this will not happen because Wiimmfi does not deal with anything outside of games.


YT Channel is a WiiWare game of the Wii Shop Channel, which allowed YouTube to be viewed on the Wii and requires internet connection, the key to this is in the Electronic Manual of the channel.

therefore, Wiimmfi will revive it and plan to launch it for June 30, 2019, 2 years after the closure of the YT Channel


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 5, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> YT Channel is a WiiWare game of the Wii Shop Channel, which allowed YouTube to be viewed on the Wii and requires internet connection, the key to this is in the Electronic Manual of the channel.
> 
> therefore, Wiimmfi will revive it and plan to launch it for June 30, 2019, 2 years after the closure of the YT Channel



Wiimm explicitly said he would not do this. YouTube does not operate on Nintendo WFC. YouTube is not proxied through any Nintendo services, therefore this has nothing to do with WFC and any revival effort will be an independent project, unless RiiConnect24 or another developer/group *voluntarily* step forward to work on it (not out of necessity).

You cannot say that someone else will do what you want for you and if this is your attitude, I invite you to revive YouTube for Wii yourself. Entitlement is a scourge on homebrew scenes where developers get together and write code not for other people, not for money, but for themselves.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 5, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Wiimm explicitly said he would not do this. YouTube does not operate on Nintendo WFC. YouTube is not proxied through any Nintendo services, therefore this has nothing to do with WFC and any revival effort will be an independent project, unless RiiConnect24 or another developer/group *voluntarily* step forward to work on it (not out of necessity).
> 
> You cannot say that someone else will do what you want for you and if this is your attitude, I invite you to revive YouTube for Wii yourself. Entitlement is a scourge on homebrew scenes where developers get together and write code not for other people, not for money, but for themselves.


Yes RiiConnect24 or another developer / group plan to revive YouTube on Wii.

It would be somewhat annoying, especially RC24, and I would have to install RC24 to use that channel.

It was like the use of Flash on YouTube that required an Adobe program, Adobe Flash and that's why it was changed to HTML5.

in the case of Wiimmfi, simple it required to patch the wad of the YT Channel and that's it.

In addition, the YT Channel has a test that will run the Nintendo WFC, the 20110 error when the YT channel starts.

Wiimmfi is the current Nintendo WFC, you can solve the error 20110 in online games or channels with the Mario Kart Channel and the Wii Speak Channel.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 6, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Yes RiiConnect24 or another developer / group plan to revive YouTube on Wii.
> 
> It would be somewhat annoying, especially RC24, and I would have to install RC24 to use that channel.
> 
> ...



Wiimmfi has no relevance. YouTube remained online while WFC was shut down, which should be a very obvious sign that they are not connected. Indeed, no Nintendo services have any direct involvement with the YouTube channel. Nobody seems to be planning to revive the YouTube channel for Wii, because WiiMC is perfectly sufficient for a lot of people.

And since YouTube doesn't go through WC24, you would not need to patch your Wii for RC24 if YouTube was revived by the RC24 group.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 6, 2019)

Cant you just redirect the channels check to bypass nintendos servers? Also youtube keeps updating stuff so, that channel probably gets rejected by youtube as well. It will have to be hacked to report what youtube wants to see like hacking a web browser string to make the site think its something else. Someone will probably hack it.


----------



## BadBot21 (Jan 6, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Wiimmfi has no relevance. YouTube remained online while WFC was shut down, which should be a very obvious sign that they are not connected. Indeed, no Nintendo services have any direct involvement with the YouTube channel. Nobody seems to be planning to revive the YouTube channel for Wii, because WiiMC is perfectly sufficient for a lot of people.
> 
> And since YouTube doesn't go through WC24, you would not need to patch your Wii for RC24 if YouTube was revived by the RC24 group.



She just doesn't want to understand as simple as that, just ignore her.

This threat should be close already.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
*snip*


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 6, 2019)

Im sorry, but could you speak in english? Our forum is primary english. Its also under the terms of service.


----------



## BadBot21 (Jan 6, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Im sorry, but could you speak in english? Our forum is primary english. Its also under the terms of service.



Sorry forgot about that, lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Yes RiiConnect24 or another developer / group plan to revive YouTube on Wii.
> 
> It would be somewhat annoying, especially RC24, and I would have to install RC24 to use that channel.
> 
> ...





Wiimm said:


> No, because this has nothing to do with Wiimmfi.


This is literally the creator of Wiimmfi flat telling you, "no" and I can't find a single post from those involved with RiiConnect24 saying they are going to do it either. If _*YOU*_ think it's possible, then _*YOU*_ do it. You can not make devs do the work for you.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 7, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This is literally the creator of Wiimmfi flat telling you, "no" and I can't find a single post from those involved with RiiConnect24 saying they are going to do it either. If _*YOU*_ think it's possible, then _*YOU*_ do it. You can not make devs do the work for you.


OK I'm going to show you the truth that the YouTube Channel works with Nintendo WFC:





It turns out that when the YouTube Channel starts, it gives error 20110, instead of a gray screen as witnessed by taryzs, YouTube user, error 20110 is the typical error used after the closure of Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection, which shows that the YouTube Channel works with the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.

Apart, that when starting from the Dolphin Emulator gives an error of the connection test, this is due to the fact that Dolphin does not have a code to emulate the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.

Not even patching the WAD of the YouTube Channel with Wiimmfi is possible for it to work again, instead of fixing it, it makes it worse, when starting the YouTube Channel patched with Wiimmfi it gives an unsustainable protocol error, because the development of the YT Channel with the Wiimmfi's group is currently orange.

Does this have to do with Wiimmfi?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wiimm said:


> No, because this has nothing to do with Wiimmfi.


why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheMrIron2 said:


> Wiimm explicitly said he would not do this. YouTube does not operate on Nintendo WFC. YouTube is not proxied through any Nintendo services, therefore this has nothing to do with WFC and any revival effort will be an independent project, unless RiiConnect24 or another developer/group *voluntarily* step forward to work on it (not out of necessity).
> 
> You cannot say that someone else will do what you want for you and if this is your attitude, I invite you to revive YouTube for Wii yourself. Entitlement is a scourge on homebrew scenes where developers get together and write code not for other people, not for money, but for themselves.


And how do you think Wiimmfi revived the Wii Speak Channel and the Mario Kart Channel?


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Jan 7, 2019)

What do you mean Dolphin can't emulate Wi-Fi Connection? It has since 3.5 development builds. It may not emulate it in LLE but it still works, you can definitely play Wiimmfi on Dolphin.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 7, 2019)

Neither Wiimmfi or RiiConnect24 (iirc) plan to revive the YouTube Channel. 

I remember a homebrew YouTube client, then it stopped working, then there was another one made? I can't really remember, I may be wrong.


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Jan 7, 2019)

@banjo2 I think you mean WiiMC-YT (YouTube) and WiiMC-TF (TubeFixer)


----------



## leseratte (Jan 7, 2019)

"Nintendo WFC" is a term used by Nintendo to describe multiple different online services for Wii and DS.

"Wiimmfi" recreated the "Nintendo WFC" login servers and the "Gamespy" game servers.
Even if Wiimmfi would skip / remove error 20110 from the YouTube channel by making it compatible with the login servers, there still wouldn't be any game servers to connect to, since YouTube didn't use gamespy servers.

The goal of Wiimmfi was to revive Mario Kart Wii online gaming. By coincidence, that also happened to work with some other games.
That does not work with the YouTube Channel. Even though Nintendo names both "WFC", the servers behind it are completely different.

So, to answer your question again, which Wiimm and others have already done:
Wiimmfi will never revive the Wii YouTube Channel.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello, I already created the logo for the independent WiiTube group, here it is:




Also, create a new thread in GBATemp Art Studio in the forum of Other Discussions called Recolor Sprites from 8-bits to 16-bits, come to help me recolor sprites from 8-bits to 16-bits or from 16-bits to 8-bits :-)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 16, 2019)

Lmfao. This is a somewhat entertaining read. 
Just saying - sprites, logos and the like are completely irrelevant, and I'm amazed that you haven't given up when nobody seems to be interested in any of this and you clearly don't understand the inner workings of... well, far too much.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Hello, I already created the logo for the independent WiiTube group, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post was seemingly removed for little good reason, so to reiterate; people know you're trolling at this point (or hope so) and I don't think it will be long until this thread is closed or moved to EoF.

20110 is a generic error code for Wii games once their online service is defunct. This has no direct relation to WFC nor WiiConnect24; if you thought YouTube used WFC, then why didn't it get shut down in 2014 along with the other WFC titles? If it's bait, I'll bite; you understand far too little about how anything works on the Wii and you expect other people to do the work for you while you cheer them on with no incentive. At least this thread must've been a good read to onlookers.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> then why didn't it get shut down in 2014 along with the other WFC titles?


Well, maybe youtube did not close after the closure of the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection in 2014 because YouTube wanted to support the 2 Nintendo consoles of the time, Wii and Wii U, but in 2017 with the Nintendo Switch output and use YouTube with HTML5 in 2015, it was already clear that they were going to close the YouTube service for Wii on June 30, 2017, because it used Adobe Flash instead of HTML5, could only play the videos at 480p and could not play live broadcasts .

the YouTube app for Wii U and Nintendo Switch used HTML5, can play the videos at 720p or 1080p, ie HD and can play live streams.

I remember that when I closed YouTube for Wii in 2017, YouTube for Nintendo Switch was in development, since YouTube can not support a console 12 years ago because it is too old and plays at 480p, YouTube for Nintendo Switch was released on 8 November 2018 :-)


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Well, maybe youtube did not close after the closure of the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection in 2014 because YouTube wanted to support the 2 Nintendo consoles of the time, Wii and Wii U


So in other words, you accept that YouTube supported the YouTube Channel for Wii instead of relying on WFC. At least this clears up the Wiimmfi discussion. It also has no relation to WC24 then, which shut down at a similar time. So a YouTube Wii revival must be done as an independent project.

Also, the Wii isn't capable of realistically playing back HD video (let alone, say, 720p60) even with HTML5. The Wii U CPU is a total of about 5 times more powerful, if you crudely add the clock speeds together; this is in conjunction with a GPU that is much, much better and multiple times the memory. Similar situation on Switch. There was simply no reason to support Wii, which was becoming an archaic platform very quickly. Just in case you were suggesting that HTML5 could fix this; I don't think so, but I didn't want to leave the room for doubt


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> So in other words, you accept that YouTube supported the YouTube Channel for Wii instead of relying on WFC. At least this clears up the Wiimmfi discussion. It also has no relation to WC24 then, which shut down at a similar time. So a YouTube Wii revival must be done as an independent project.
> 
> Also, the Wii isn't capable of realistically playing back HD video (let alone, say, 720p60) even with HTML5. The Wii U CPU is a total of about 5 times more powerful, if you crudely add the clock speeds together; this is in conjunction with a GPU that is much, much better and multiple times the memory. Similar situation on Switch. There was simply no reason to support Wii, which was becoming an archaic platform very quickly. Just in case you were suggesting that HTML5 could fix this; I don't think so, but I didn't want to leave the room for doubt


Yes, the independent WiiTube group, we basically thought to buy the domain https://www.youtube.com/wiitv and redirected it to https://www.youtube.com/tv so that it works again on Wii, if it give the error 20110 or a protocol error when starting the channel you can patch it with wiimmfi or send an email to [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Yes, the independent WiiTube group, we basically thought to buy the domain https://www.youtube.com/wiitv and redirected it to https://www.youtube.com/tv so that it works again on Wii, if it give the error 20110 or a protocol error when starting the channel you can patch it with wiimmfi or send an email to [email protected] or [email protected].


What are you on about


----------



## Plstic (Jan 16, 2019)

port youtube-dl to wii if you want it so bad or ghetto rig some setup that calls youtube-dl and pushes it to wiimc.


----------



## leseratte (Jan 16, 2019)

@NancyDS 
First, you can't buy "youtube.com/wiitv", since everything starting with "youtube.com" is owned by Google. 
Second, you can't redirect due to HTTPS
Third, the mail addresses you posed are junk
Fourth, you just have no idea what you are talking about. 

Youtube stopped supporting the Wii, and so Nintendo enabled 20110 so you'd get a proper error instead of network errors. Fixing error 20110, or redirecting whatever site to whatever other site, isn't going to make youtube support the Wii again.


----------



## bananapi761 (Jan 16, 2019)

That was an interesting read. But why are we fueling the fire when the question has been answered? Don't feed the trolls?


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 16, 2019)

leseratte said:


> @NancyDS
> First, you can't buy "youtube.com/wiitv", since everything starting with "youtube.com" is owned by Google.
> Second, you can't redirect due to HTTPS
> Third, the mail addresses you posed are junk
> ...


in fact, the independent WiiTube group thought to buy the domain wiitube.com, an extinct web domain that allowed you to watch YouTube from the internet channel.

It will be the main domain for our group.

I do not know why wiitube.com no longer exists here on the internet?


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 16, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> That was an interesting read. But why are we fueling the fire when the question has been answered? Don't feed the trolls?


To be honest I find amusement in seeing how far I can push it.


----------



## niuus (Jan 17, 2019)

leseratte said:


> @NancyDS
> First, you can't buy "youtube.com/wiitv", since everything starting with "youtube.com" is owned by Google.
> Second, you can't redirect due to HTTPS
> Third, the mail addresses you posed are junk
> ...





TheMrIron2 said:


> To be honest I find amusement in seeing how far I can push it.


The guy has been posting a lot of far fetched annoying threads on various sub-forums so... i wouldn't take him very seriously. Let him dream about Youtube on the Wii. Being a Canaima user is bad enough for him.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 17, 2019)

Can we please just lock this thread? The question that was posed has been answered and this has turned into a shitfest.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Can we please just lock this thread? The question that was posed has been answered and this has turned into a shitfest.


Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Nooooooooooooo.


Well, it was EoF'd anyway, so the mods aren't taking you seriously, either.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS having no clue who Wiimm is was comedy gold. You can't make that shit up lol.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2019)

These make for good EOF popcorn at least


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> These make for good EOF popcorn at least


I'm so glad this wasn't locked; now we can shitpost here without any danger.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I'm so glad this wasn't locked; now we can shitpost here without any danger.


NancyDS has been allowed to shit post everywhere on the site with no danger for some reason lol.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> NancyDS has been allowed to shit post everywhere on the site with no danger for some reason lol.


Don't act like they've gone unpunished lol. Clearly, we're watching and dealing out appropriate measures.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> Don't act like they've gone unpunished lol. Clearly, we're watching and dealing out appropriate measures.


Your colour is blue and you aren't Naoto


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> Your colour is blue and you aren't Naoto


I asked the EOF if I should keep the Naoto avatar and they voted for this one ;O;


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, Video On Demand applications will close on January 30, 2019 along with the Wii Shop Channel.

Therefore, I will create new groups to revive those apps after their closing.

What are these groups that I will create?

The following:

Wimmflix, which revives Netflix and eliminates the service subscription to have free streaming than the original Netflix.
Hula Minus, which will revive Hulu Plus and eliminate the subscription service payment to have free streaming than the original Hulu Plus.
Freemazon Instant Video, which will revive Amazon Instant Video, you will not have to pay for the series or movies, now for this new service it will be free for all.
Animenchyroll, who revives Crunchyroll, you could see anime for free infinitely without the need of a paid subscription for this beautiful service.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Well, Video On Demand applications will close on January 30, 2019 along with the Wii Shop Channel.
> 
> Therefore, I will create new groups to revive those apps after their closing.
> 
> ...


I smell a very distinct smell coming from your last post.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> I asked the EOF if I should keep the Naoto avatar and they voted for this one ;O;


The EoF is gey


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> The EoF is gey


The word gey (pronounced GIY) here in Scotland means something that is amazing or awesome. So I can 100% assure you the EoF is not gey lol.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 17, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> The EoF is gey





AmandaRose said:


> The word gey (pronounced GIY) here in Scotland means something that is amazing or awesome. So I can 100% assure you the EoF is not gey lol.


The EoF, fuck yes


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> Don't act like they've gone unpunished lol. Clearly, we're watching and dealing out appropriate measures.


Expect you guys are ignoring the secret admin


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Can't wait for free Wii Netflix


----------



## bananapi761 (Jan 18, 2019)

inb4 'Will Wii shop channel be restored?'


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 18, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> inb4 'Will Wii shop channel be restored?'


Yes, RiiConnect24 already said this on their twitter, on a medium.com post and here on GBATemp.


----------



## bananapi761 (Jan 18, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Yes, RiiConnect24 already said this on their twitter, on a medium.com post and here on GBATemp.


None of those links state they'll restore the service...


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 18, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> None of those links state they'll restore the service...


Only they are downloading all the HTML from the Wii Shop Channel to preserve them for future generations and use them after closing.

Something to dump the entire server to restore it when it closes on January 31, 2019.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jan 19, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Only they are downloading all the HTML from the Wii Shop Channel to preserve them for future generations and use them after closing.
> 
> Something to dump the entire server to restore it when it closes on January 31, 2019.


Nice spam you got here


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 19, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Only they are downloading all the HTML from the Wii Shop Channel to preserve them for future generations and use them after closing.
> 
> Something to dump the entire server to restore it when it closes on January 31, 2019.


We don't plan to restore the Wii Shop Channel at all. However, there is an open-source project called the Open Shop Channel that plans to repurpose the channel as a Homebrew database, like the Homebrew Browser. It's still heavily WIP though.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 20, 2019)

sks316 said:


> We don't plan to restore the Wii Shop Channel at all. However, there is an open-source project called the Open Shop Channel that plans to repurpose the channel as a Homebrew database, like the Homebrew Browser. It's still heavily WIP though.


"We"? :eyes:

Anyway, yeah, OSC is the way to go. Also, Larsenv hosts a repository called MarioCube of all the preserved Wii Shop assets as well as other peculiarities, so really nothing has been lost.. at all


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 20, 2019)

Someone revived the YouTube Channel, made a WAD through a URL that uses the Internet Channel and redirects to the YouTube page for web browsers.

The video about this was made on June 30, 2017, after the closure of YouTube Channel for Wii.

Is it true that the YouTube page works on the Internet Channel?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 20, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> "We"? :eyes:


"We" as in RiiConnect24.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jan 20, 2019)

sks316 said:


> "We" as in RiiConnect24.


Precisely. Didn't know you did any development work - are you speaking as someone who's actually clued in on dev there or are you just speaking as an admin?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 20, 2019)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Precisely. Didn't know you did any development work - are you speaking as someone who's actually clued in on dev there or are you just speaking as an admin?


I'm just speaking as an admin 
I haven't done any dev work (yet(?)), but I'm fairly certain the devs have no intention of reviving the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 23, 2019)

sks316 said:


> I'm just speaking as an admin
> I haven't done any dev work (yet(?)), but I'm fairly certain the devs have no intention of reviving the Wii Shop Channel.



We aren't reviving it when the Open Shop Channel is a thing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 23, 2019)

sks316 said:


> "We" as in RiiConnect24.


Communism intensifies


----------



## Vila_ (Aug 29, 2019)

I know this is probably a dead post but... There is a way to revivie youtube (I think)


(sorry I had to post it as a .txt file, gbatemp doesn't let me post links as Im a new member)



Spoiler: The Image mentioned in the txt file...










In the code: 

```
debug_content_url     file:///trusted/wii_dev_shim.swf

# Debug settings
#  load from web-trunk-qa:
debug_flash_vars    dev=1&app=file://trusted/remote/https://web-trunk-qa.youtube.com/wiitv
#  load from web-release-qa:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&app=file://trusted/remote/https://web-release-qa.youtube.com/wiitv
#  load from horcrux (no-auto-build):
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&relax=1&app=file://trusted/remote/http://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/leanbacklite_wii.swf&urlmap=s.ytimg.com/yts/swfbin/apiplayer%3Dhttp://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/apiplayer.swf%3Bs.ytimg.com/yts/swfbin/vast_ads_module%3Dhttp://horcrux.sbo.corp.google.com/wii/vast_ads_module.swf
#  load from prod:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1
#  load from prod/Charles-ready:
#debug_flash_vars    dev=1&relax=6
```

It redirects all wii users to: https://youtube.com/wiitv
When the link is pasted it downloads a swf file (lbl_end_of_life_854x480-vflVs1cbp.swf) that when opened looks like this:



Spoiler: img









Instead of redirecting users to https://youtube.com/wiitv someone could make a program that changes it to https://youtube.com/tv (similarly to what riiconect does with your wii email, changing it from @nintendo.com to their own servers)

(I can't post any links as Im a new member xD)


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 29, 2019)

ummmmm..... why is this in EOF?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> ummmmm..... why is this in EOF?


It was moved here because it's a stupid question.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Aug 30, 2019)

HMMMMMM is this nancyds person just xathya in disguise?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2019)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> HMMMMMM is this nancyds person just xathya in disguise?


Unlikely. They behave differently.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2019)

Don't mind me just spreading van propaganda.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Aug 30, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Don't mind me just spreading van propaganda.




Stop scaring people. Vans hurt people.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 5, 2019)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Stop scaring people. Vans hurt people.


Yeah, you can kill someone with this thing


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 5, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Yeah, you can kill someone with this thing


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 5, 2019)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Stop scaring people. Vans hurt people.


Especially these Vans


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2020)

Necrobump time.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Necrobump time.


Ban time


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ban time


Oh no time


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't necrobump.
It's a filthy habit.


----------

